
Chattt – Easily chat with people from your terminal ‍ - aviaryan
https://github.com/aviaryan/chattt
======
aviaryan
Chattt is a simple command line chat tool that works with absolutely no
configuration. Do check it out and let me know if you have any comments.

PS - I also launched it on PH today.
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/chattt](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/chattt)

------
BartBoch
This looks slick. Great job!

~~~
aviaryan
Thanks buddy. Do let me know if you have any suggestions.

